# CampingCar-Infos - Aires



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi, for all of you who have used the French site Campingcar-Info when looking for aires in France the whole site is now available, complete with aires pictures, on a usb stick. Ours has just arrived and it's great!

It works exactly as the site, i.e. you can select country, region and aires then find location detail, map and pictures but don't need to be connected to the internet. It is in French, though resonably self explanatory.

Can be ordered from the site and took a week to arrive.

Mick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have had the cd for 5 years.
Very usefull but the aging Lady p prefers sites. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Last years version also had a Franglais version on the USB stick. Don't know if the latest version has.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tuscancouple said:


> Hi, for all of you who have used the French site Campingcar-Info when looking for aires in France the whole site is now available, complete with aires pictures, on a usb stick. Ours has just arrived and it's great!
> 
> It works exactly as the site, i.e. you can select country, region and aires then find location detail, map and pictures but don't need to be connected to the internet. It is in French, though resonably self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have a version from last January but its good that you posted this as many will not be aware and may be busy planning their 2012 adventures.

Just out of interest is the latest version in the new format (Same as the new format website)? Mine is the old version. The new format website is all well and good but it is no longer easy to translate using google translate or bing!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Mick.

For those who prefer Autoroute Pushpins, the GPS download is excellent - and seems to be updated quite frequently.

The aires are all in categories which is very handy, and the TomTom ov2 files can be easily converted to csv using >> this << free download.

IMO the best of both worlds, since you then have a navigation aid with the aires clearly marked on the map, and with a GPS dongle you are _"cooking on gas!"._

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> The new format website is all well and good but it is no longer easy to translate using google translate or bing!


That's a pity. I've got used to translating the reviews through Google -it works well for me. I think I'll hang on to my existing usb stick for a while - there are enough aires there to keep me going


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I have the old version down loaded on to my laptop I think it is more user friendly

joe


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are some good features on the new layout site (the live one) but the other one was just faster to be honest and of course would translate and you could link to the page to post in threads once translated through Bing. Doesnt work now.

I think half the problem is the site is masked. The domain name stays the same at the top of the page and its impossible to copy and past the URL. I suspect this is one of the reasons its doesnt translate.

YOu can of course copy and paste any text into google translate but I used to be able to translate the Aires I wanted then save the translated page all in one PDF to look at later when abroad.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You can still translate a list by department with the new version...

_Select a department from the France map.

Click on the printer option top right of page, 'Listing pour impression'.

You will see a blank list - As you tick each icon/category req'd, the list will populate.

Select either 'tous' (all comments), 'Les 5 derniers' (last five comments) or 'sans' (no comments) accordingly.

Once the list is displayed translate using either the google toolbar if you have it or right click and use 'translate with bing'._

Here is an example for Dept 76 (Seine Maritime) with the







(APCC) category selected with the last five comments....

>Dept 76<

....and then a 'rightclick translated by bing' list....

>bing<

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> You can still translate a list by department with the new version...
> 
> _Select a department from the France map.
> 
> ...


Nice one Pete. Actually didnt you show me that before and I just forgot being a dimwit?

Was still better when you could translate everything though.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No probs Barry, it's yer age.

I agree, its not as easy as it used to be, perhaps they are fed up with us brits pinching all their info and decided to make it a bit more difficult.

Still the best site for aires bar none though.

Pete


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Is it worth getting for a "tugger"? ie how many camping sites are listed?
Thank you. Tuk-tuk.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

tuk-tuk said:


> Is it worth getting for a "tugger"? ie how many camping sites are listed?
> Thank you. Tuk-tuk.


in a word, No! Aires are listed, but some may be on or outside officcial sites.


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Bognormike.
Thanks for reply,but why would they show the campsite symbol??.
See Peejay`s post & click on dept 76, interesting??
Tuk-tuk


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tuk-tuk,

The Campsite signs mean...








Camping On the Farm site that accepts Motorhomes








Campsite that accepts Motorhomes








Campsite that has Motorhome Servicing facilities

So the databse could theoretically be used by caravans but you won't be getting a full list, only ones that have motorhome relative services.

There are also some aires that accept caravans, but they are in the minority.

If I had a caravan I would be looking at the municipal campsite list for starters...

http://www.camping-municipal.org/

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with Pete, and there's no shortage of them around.

Here they are shown as AutoRoute pushpins.

Dave

.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

tuscancouple said:


> It works exactly as the site, i.e. you can select country, region and aires then find location detail, map and pictures but don't need to be connected to the internet. ..Mick


Hi Mick The page on the site I am looking at states this

"Maps, Google Map and Google Street View are not on the USB key (or the downloadable version) because these cards can not run without Internet connection. USB memory therefore contains no card positioning area "

Does your do differently?


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> I agree with Pete, and there's no shortage of them around.
> 
> Here they are shown as AutoRoute pushpins.
> 
> ...


 Hi Zeb. Where are the autoroute pushpins downloaded from?. Thanks Tuk-tuk


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tuk-tuk said:


> Hi Zeb. Where are the autoroute pushpins downloaded from?. Thanks Tuk-tuk


Various places.

I suggest you find a comfy chair and read this thread if you are interested. It will take a while, but contains just about all you will need to know.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-946584.html#946584

To answer your specific question, any site offering POIs for the satnav will do. They need to be in .csv format for A/R but this free download will convert them easily enough if they are TomTom files or whatever.

http://rjdavies.users.btopenworld.com/html/poiconverter.html

If you want them ready made as A/R .axe files, there are some good ones in our Downloads section. I prefer the raw data on .csv files because it's easier to tweak to my own preference, but the .axe files are fine.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads.html

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Andrew

No Google maps etc are not on the dongle, however you can search by country and then region. For each aires the address and coordinates are shown:

Accès/adresse :
Avenue du Languedoc
Camping des Corbières ***
11370 PORT LEUCATE

Latitude : (Nord) 42.84915° Décimaux ou 42° 50â€² 56â€²â€²
Longitude : (Est) 3.04065° Décimaux ou 3° 2â€² 26â€²â€² 

You can download the pushpins for most sat navs from the site. We combine both when travelling, pushpins for Autoroute and this dongle for site detail. We like to have the location photos as we have been known to miss an aires as we didn't recognise it!

Mick


----------

